# SolusVM Update - 1.15.04



## TruvisT (Jul 30, 2014)

=> http://docs.solusvm.com/release_versions_stable#section11504

Released: 30 July 2014
*Fixes/Changes/Features*


    Fixed bug where the client disable/enable IPv6 functions were not working correctly for OpenVZ virtual servers
    General cleanup of password fields in the admin area
    Fixed bug in enabling client noVNC access
    Added ability to change the DD blocksize used for migrations and builds. Configuration > Settings > Vitualization > Default DD Block Size
    Added websocket variables to the admin API vserver-vnc call http://docs.solusvm.com/v2/Default.htm#Developer/Admin-Api/Virtual-Server-Functions/Vnc.htm

    Fixed an issue where the system would sometimes fail to read the source nodes openvz config file on a migration
    Fixed bug where admin API vserver-create would give an error on multiple concurrent Xen PV builds
    Rebuilt OpenVZ build system to allow for hook points and verbose logging
    Database schema updates
*Notes*

Updated WHMCS module to support noVNC http://docs.solusvm.com/v2/Default.htm#Modules/Billing/WHMCS/Installation.htm

Comments?


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 30, 2014)

Those are some decent-size bugs! Good to have them out, but who knows what else is lurking in there.


----------



## rmlhhd (Jul 31, 2014)

They could have fixed all the issues and put them in one big update instead of putting 2 updates out within a week or so.


----------



## shyaminayesh (Jul 31, 2014)

Servaman said:


> They could have fixed all the issues and put them in one big update instead of putting 2 updates out within a week or so.


anyway i like updates :v


----------



## RHServices (Jul 31, 2014)

More updates the better, you just click a button and it updates itself so no big deal there


----------



## setupvps (Aug 2, 2014)

they definitely try to keep with virtualizor the problem they are too late


----------



## MartinD (Aug 2, 2014)

Thanks for that valuable input.


----------

